# Faire un CD Mac sur un PC



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

De façon périodique se pose ici le problème de tel ou tel qui a un vieux Mac, mais ne dispose que d'un PC pour télécharger les logiciels, et produire un CD d'installation. A ce jour, nous répondions invariablement que ça n'était pas possible.

À priori, nous nous trompions, car au cours d'un surf, je suis tombé par hasard sur ce site, qui explique comment réaliser l'impossible, alors, à tous ceux qui se retrouvent dans le cas de figure évoqué ci dessus, je souhaite bonne lecture 


NB : Les autres rubriques du site ne sont pas inintéressantes non plus 


EDIT 20/6/2011 : Bon, je ferme, car l'info ne réclame pas vraiment de réponse, ce que les spammeurs ne semblent pas avoir compris.


----------

